# Anyone near Gloucester?



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Will be travelling there soon to meet family, will prep the car first, but will need a quick going over before I arrive. ie a wash dry coat of FK1000 which i will bring, the alloys cleaned and dried etc. I juust dont want to bring all my stuff with me and go to a jet wash to blast the dirt off as I wont be able to wash it.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Zaff is your man at Clifton Car Care based in Bristol - closest I could recommend


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Jay from GleamingKleen works a lot in Gloucester, contact him as he is a DW supporter


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Er....or me!!!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Sorry! And you


----------

